# P226 bolt on rail?



## garda77 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've seen rails that are designed to bolt onto non-railed 1911's before, do they make something like this for the P226?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-mr14-weaponlight-mounting-rail.html


----------



## garda77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-mr14-weaponlight-mounting-rail.html


Excellent, thank you.


----------

